# Home Improvment



## Phantom (Jul 13, 2013)

I am going to enter my dog
What a great idea,,,,,,Making storage space under mattress


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2013)

:lol:...is that cutie really your dog Phantom?


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 13, 2013)

_It truly is Phants little terror, hard to believe such a small dog could do so much damage isn't it. Bless it's little cotton socks_


----------



## Phantom (Jul 13, 2013)

That was his first effort......You should see it now !!! (side entrance now)

Yes he is mine,My daughter bought him for me when my last mate died

I had heart attack and was in hospital when he had his fatal heart attack :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your heart attack Phantom, so I take it the pup is gone now?


----------



## Phantom (Jul 13, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sorry to hear of your heart attack Phantom, so I take it the pup is gone now?



Nah still got the little B LOL 
He also loves destroying my headphones I use with little radio.Lost count of replacements.(I buy them in bulk now)


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 13, 2013)

_Phants have you tried any of those deterrants like the sprays etc, and does the little darling have his own toys to play with, could be boredom, to look at him he looks like an angel   _


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Nah still got the little B LOL
> He also loves destroying my headphones I use with little radio.Lost count of replacements.(I buy them in bulk now)



Well, that's a relief.   If he has plenty of chew toys and he's just 'hyper', maybe you could rub a Lavender Oil and water solution on his bedding, collar, etc.  Not to be used on the dog himself, but lavender will relax any tensions.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 13, 2013)

I think he is just Hypo,He has plenty of toys etc and two other dogs in the house
The vet precribed a teaspoon of Brandy for my last dog for hypo fits but whenever I had a glass of Whiskey he would try to lap out of my glass.At least the nrrdle teeth have gone,My hand was covered in bandaids being on blood thinners !!!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2013)

I wouldn't give any alcohol to the dog, not good.


----------



## vinylted (Jul 15, 2013)

When we first got our terrier pup, she loved chewing up leads, computer, power you name it! 
I cure her of that with a little oil/ black pepper paste smeared on the most attack spots, that did the trick..


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 15, 2013)

I must have gotten lucky. My Jack Russell was 5 months old when I 'inherited' her and she came with a built in and deep respect for power cords. She treats them as though they were Taipans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't want to know how she learned not to touch them but it was a well appreciated bonus. 
She never chews on anything that hasn't been given to her and designated 'hers'.  But she sure goes to town on what is 'hers'.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> My Cur Dog/mix was a massive chewer when I rescued him --- it's a good thing I was sick to death of looking at my 15 or so year old couch because I had to buy a new one.  Duct tape all over a couch is not attractive:dollar:



*TWH* .. sounds just like my experience with my rescue, Lil'Bear, a 2yr. old Bichon/Poodle mix when I got him, also highly intelligent.  He was into non-stop chewing and destroying.  He went right through my 12 yr old black leather sofa like a champ ...I tried black electrical tape at first to cover the damage, but had to give up.  Couldn't live with the eyesore.
Shoes and my clothes got much attention from him too when I wasn't looking.   

But at last ... these are distant memories, and I can leave him unattended now.   He still is a bundle of energy, but doesn't destroy. ... just barks more then necessary.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 15, 2013)

One word:  Dog.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2013)

That Guy said:


> One word:  Dog.



Yes, it is. 

My word of choice _used to be_ Doggonit!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 16, 2013)

Think I mentioned somewhere . . . but it fits well here...    Had a friend who named his dog "Damnit!" . . .


----------

